# Gold Coins sent home to USA Thank God!



## Dellrugby (Apr 5, 2015)

Found out I was unable to send my coins to the US from Qatar. Thank God I had a friend take them back for me. Enjoy the view!

https://youtu.be/9D3LDZIwzPU

Hope you enjoy. Next Video will be of of my 3 Gold buttons, and my Silver Slab. They are not pretty, but I love them.


----------

